# worms



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey everyone, normally i feed my piranha fish from the seafood section. (mostly sold or tilapia) sometimes shrimp. yesterday i decided to try worms. he LOVES them. i was looking on the forum to make sure it was ok to feed him worms before i did. my question is about how many should a 9" gold spilo be having? he ddidn't eat much fish (just 1 small chunk at a time maybe about the size of a quarter) and he'll eat 4 worms at a time and i haven't tried more. should i just keep feeding till he doesn't eat or should i stop at 4 or 5? by the way, i bought him trout worms from the store, and they came packaged in dirt not newspaper cause i also saw something about newpaper not being too good for them in the post i read. thanks


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

The worms are fine. 4-5 is fine for a feeding. I would feed once a week. I didn't like worms b.c they leave sh*t in your tank. I.e dirt.

I would try and introduce pellets.... You will see a world of difference.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i clean the worm off before i throw him in, they don't make a mess because my piranha was waiting at the top of the tank for me to drop him in and they last 2 seconds flat in there with him. what kind of pellets exactly?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

When your P bites into the worm you don't see the Sh*T (dirt) spread like a small cloud?
Thats what I think he was talking about...it happens when I feed mine but oh well.

I dig up my on worms and feed him them occasionally.

Pellets such as Hikari gold carnivore are good


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I feed worms to all of my fish that are big enough to eat them.
I don't have any special preparation. I just wash wash them off in hot tap water to clean off the mud and to disable them so they can't scurry beneath the gravel.

I'm not sure you can overfeed with worms. By weight and volume, they are mostly water and 'dirt'. They contain alot of protein and almost no fat. I feed them until the fish stop eating.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dont overfeed because they will go mushy and mess up your water...not to mention it smells like crap


----------

